# Does the Mini still require a subscription?



## Status (Jul 11, 2007)

When we got our first Mini, they required a subscription and we bought a lifetime for it. Do the new ones still require a subscription or did they get rid it for a Mini?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Status said:


> When we got our first Mini, they required a subscription and we bought a lifetime for it. Do the new ones still require a subscription or did they get rid it for a Mini?


Gone. It's included now.


----------



## Status (Jul 11, 2007)

Good to know they got rid of that silliness. Thanks!


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Correction; the early 92000 models (w/ the IR remote) that have/had monthly service won't have Lifetime unless you pay an additional $50 for it.
1st hand experience.
Supposedly, according to the 2nd CSR I spoke to, the 93000 models (w/ the IR/RF remote) should have Lifetime.


----------



## AlpacaLips (Jan 30, 2014)

Confirmed. Just moments ago I was in a thrift store where they had a 92000 mini for $25. I called Tivo while still in the store and they told me it wouldn’t work without a $50 subscription. That’s so moronic it hadn’t even occurred to me that a subscription might be required. (I’d rarely use it so I was on the fence at $25; needless to say facing a total investment of triple that, I put it back on the shelf.)


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Before you 'dis' that, if you look at what the A92's are going for on e-bay, that is definitely less than the lowest prices I have seen in the past month or so. 
This is assuming the PS & remote was included and were in fairly good shape.
I have seen three A93's go for around $150 which I thought was what they sold for new.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

videobruce said:


> I have seen three A93's go for around $150 which I thought was what they sold for new.


It was.


----------

